# Spinning- Recycled Sari silk



## mama879

We had talked about using this roving for spinning. I am using yarn made from only this silk. I bought the yarn spun already. I was using it on my loom so it really does not matter. When I got it the skein felt wonderfully soft and had drape. When I started weaving with it there was some very rough spots it was like it was hard it would not work for knitting at all so if any one purchased the roving (I did) and when I spin it up I will experiment more but it looks like it will have to be added to something else. The only thing I can see is the yarn I purchased was from a much bigger strand of material then the combed roving I bought. So just a thought for all of you.


----------



## Longtimer

I have quite a bit of the sari yarn. It is quite dense and heavy. There are several knitting patterns on the internet just for this yarn. It is often used for purses. I also have quite a bit of the ends which must be carded. It could result in a lighter yarn. I have not yet seen the roving you are describing. Sari silk is also available in strips which can be pressed open and woven. I've bought much of this sari silk at, of all places, a large quilt expo. 
I'll have to get it out and at least look at it and touch it. LOL...so much stuff and so little time. Quilt expo and wool show are both coming up the weekend after Labor Day. Wisconsin is a great fiber art place all the time, but that weekend is over the top!


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I have spun just a small amount of sari silk as a sample in a class I too recently. You definitely have to get the feel of it in your hands. There are rough spots, which I found surprising. If I spin it again, I will try mixing it with other fibers.


----------



## mama879

I bought some roving type at Paradise fibers. I have not looked at it yet it went right into my stash but I will be taking it out to take a look. I have a bag on my loom now and that is why this post came up. It also seems to be the color some of the reds seem to be more rough then the blues and greens even the yellow is a bit rough in spots. I like the different kind of yarns and happy the way it is coming out. I just did not want any one to purchase the yarn or bits thinking they were going to knit or crochet with it. Have fun at you fiber fests. Our are in Sept and Oct around here and going to both. I would love to see the strips you are talking about for weaving will have to go search now. Thought I was off the computer this morning. lol


----------



## Longtimer

I assume one of the festivals is at Rhinebeck. I went to that one year. What a wonderful time I had. Went to the Fryberg fair in Maine the same year. Going to the Maryland sheep and wool show is still a dream.


----------



## mama879

Here is a roving I bought from Paradise fibers I am going to try and spin some this afternoon I will show a picture of it then


----------



## mama879

It does feel very soft.


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I bought my pre-spun sari silk from Paradise and it's beautiful. I interested to see how yours spins up. It seems like it might be hard to spin.


----------



## nellig

Can't wait to see how it spins.


----------



## wordancer

I just bought 100 grams of sari silk fibers to play with. Thinking of mixing with wool, when I do.


----------



## desireeross

I put some in batts. Bought mine on eBay but Camaj Fibre Arts also sells it


----------



## mama879

I had bought some fiber from paradise fiber a few years ago it was and do not mind my language. But a mess it looked like what was on the floor when they made the sari's. Any way I tried to separate it and ended up giving it to some who really could spin not me back then. Any way I think she was going to use it on a quilt. I did buy some yarn already spun and using it in weaving I do not think any one would want to knit with it. It is very hard in places and won't bend on circles back on it's self. I have some spun like it need to figure out what I will ply it with I spin very thin so it would have to be plied. I will take a picture tomorrow and post. what I have spun. I bought 8ozs of the roving so I see a lot of this in my future.


----------



## sockyarn

Would you please show us a photo of it.


----------

